

DreamIt Ventures Announces Program Agenda - Kickoff Weekend April 17th - Philadelphia - keltecp11
http://dreamitventures.com/node/3/

======
dfj225
I really like that they provide an option to sign up as a "Hacker" and provide
the opportunity to be matched with a startup that could benefit from one's
coding skills.

~~~
jwinter
There's no mention of equity for people applying as "Hackers". That position
is a whole lot less meaningful (financially and otherwise) if you're not a
stakeholder.

~~~
khangtoh
Looking at the FAQ, it seem to imply that "Hackers" position are non-equity
members.

"You will be working your butt off for very little money, and there is no
guarantee that even if you are a great programmer that the company you are
working with will succeed, or that if it does that there will be a long-term
opportunity for you."

However, I do think that its definitely a great opportunity for a student who
is looking for a more than usual summer internship.

~~~
bmatzelle
I was a founder in last year's program. Even though the web site does not
mention it, the DreamIt founders encourage founders to give the hackers some
equity as part of the compensation.

------
fallentimes
Not giving hackers equity on a vesting schedule from the start doesn't seem
right.

~~~
Aassssspqq
Every company is different, every individual needs a custom termsheet... They
work out the arrangement.

